# OS9. Impossible de se connecter à Internet



## Toz (20 Mai 2000)

Mon père a OS 9 et moi 8.6.
J'ai beau l'aider à configurer ses tableuax de bord comme les miens, remote access livre toujours le même message d'erreur du genre: impossible de se connecter au réseau, vérifiez les ressources... une autre appli utilise le modem etc...
Quelle est elle??? il a une imprimante usb, une caméra usb, et ce putain de palm desktop gratos.
Je lui ai fait virer toutes leurs extensions, mais toujours rien.
c'est pas Fax STF? Apple Talk? C'est quoi les réglages cohérents entre tous les TDB?
Merci à tous. ça fait 2 heures que je m'énerve au téléphone.
Mon père est à marseille et moi à Paris. C'est pas facile...
Alexandre


----------



## jeje (20 Mai 2000)

Bonjour,

je pense que le problème vient d'apple talk qu'il faut désactiver.
tu peux le faire par la barre des réglages

vérifier aussi dans TCP/IP que connexion par PPP est bien activé.

------------------


----------



## Toz (20 Mai 2000)

PPP: activé
TCP/IP: Activé
APPLE TALK: le mien a beau être activé ou pas, je me connecte.
Merci, en tous cas.
Alexandre


----------



## Bernard53 (20 Mai 2000)

Vous parlez de Fax STF, n'y aurait-il pas une extension pour la réception de fax qui soit active ? Essayez de redémarrer avec seulement les extensions et tableaux de bord du système.

Salutations.


----------



## szamcha (20 Mai 2000)

ça me rappelle mes services de hotline avec ma mère. Première solution : mettre à la poubelle les préférences TCP/IP, Appletalk, etc. puis refaire la config. Deuxième solution, reflaire une installation de MacOS. Le passage à MacOS9 serait une bonne chose également. Je me souvenais pas d'avoir eu autant de problème de connexion internet avec le 8.5/8.6

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------

